
The Last Days of Marissa Mayer? - coloneltcb
http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2015/11/19/the-last-days-of-marissa-mayer/
======
untilHellbanned
You know you are irrelevant and pretty impressive that you are a multi-billion
tech company and HN doesn't even comment on you.

